# ga16de turbo



## nismomando (Jul 12, 2005)

I am turbocharging my ga16de. I need help with the oil lines, since this is a custom setup. where should I run the oil feed and the oil return lines. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

spend some time searching, also check out nissan performance mag's project GA16DE turbo, and post in the appropriate section, FORCED INDUCTION!


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

nismomando said:


> I am turbocharging my ga16de. I need help with the oil lines, since this is a custom setup. where should I run the oil feed and the oil return lines. any help would be appreciated.


 - Oil return line, you put that right into the oil pan. Best way is to remove the pan, clean it while you're at it, drill a hole on the side, closer to the bottom, where you feel it'll give you the best access, taper it, and screw in an adapter (screw on one end, fitting for the oil line on the other). If you're real nice, you can also weld the adapter in place, or at least use some sort of sealant to make sure it doesn't leak. As a side note, having an oil cooler between the turbo and the oil pan would be very nice, I think.
- Pressure line, you get that by using a T-adapter to split the oil pressure sensor line. Remove the oil pressure sensor, screw in the T-adapter, then oil pressure sensor goes on one side of the T and the pressure line for the turbo goes on the other. That's it!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Petrovich said:


> - Oil return line, you put that right into the oil pan. Best way is to remove the pan, clean it while you're at it, drill a hole on the side, closer to the bottom, where you feel it'll give you the best access, taper it, and screw in an adapter (screw on one end, fitting for the oil line on the other). If you're real nice, you can also weld the adapter in place, or at least use some sort of sealant to make sure it doesn't leak. As a side note, having an oil cooler between the turbo and the oil pan would be very nice, I think.
> - Pressure line, you get that by using a T-adapter to split the oil pressure sensor line. Remove the oil pressure sensor, screw in the T-adapter, then oil pressure sensor goes on one side of the T and the pressure line for the turbo goes on the other. That's it!


Bad advice on the drain. It should be as close to the TOP of the pan as possible. If it is at the bottom the oil sitting IN the pan will keep it from draining as it should. 

Here is a picture of the return on my turbo GA16. 










As for oil feed. I would use the nissport or custom steel brand adapters. They have multiple ports for a feed or pressure gauge and are nice pieces. I have seen the cheap "tees" break with the weight of a feed line and the stock sending unit on them.


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

wess said:


> Bad advice on the drain. It should be as close to the TOP of the pan as possible. If it is at the bottom the oil sitting IN the pan will keep it from draining as it should.


http://www.aaroncake.net/rx-7/pictures/naturbo/49.jpg

Draining to the bottom of the pan keeps the oil coming out from the line from splashing around too much. As for oil already in the pan, there is a reason why most storm drains get to the sea under the waterline


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Petrovich said:


> http://www.aaroncake.net/rx-7/pictures/naturbo/49.jpg
> 
> Draining to the bottom of the pan keeps the oil coming out from the line from splashing around too much. As for oil already in the pan, there is a reason why most storm drains get to the sea under the waterline


Why do you always challenge what has PROVEN to work? You theororize what works on other aplications and just spit it out as fact for ours. The reality is that the location I used is ideal. It drains out onto the BAFFLE in our oil pan ABOVE the normal oil line. SPlashing around? With a proper restrictor it wouldn't matter if there was a baffle or not.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Petrovich said:


> closer to the bottom... As a side note, having an oil cooler between the turbo and the oil pan would be very nice, I think


Corky Bell (Maximum Boost) advises to get a big return line w/o restrictions, that includes above pan oil level drain
Unless you install an oil drain pump in the return line
Peace


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

Well, if there's a baffle, then it doesn't matter where the oil return goes...
Still, there's nothing wrong with draining to the bottom of the pan, either way is the same. I'd drain to the bottom cause there's less of a chance that my oil return thingie will interfere with anything, knowing how clumsy I am.
As for scavenging pumps, those are only needed when you put the actual turbo below the drail level, which is what I believe "Maximum Boost" was referring to. In that case, oil does cause a backflow issue.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

What problems would oil splashing around from the line coming into the pan cause?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

wildmanee said:


> What problems would oil splashing around from the line coming into the pan cause?


HEHE none because you would return the line above the baffle. Not to mention there IS no splashing because it is returning very small amounts of oil because of the restrictor in the feed line.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Haha, alright.. maybe I missed this somewhere, but how could oil splashes cause any sort of problems? It just doesn't make sense to me..


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

wildmanee said:


> Haha, alright.. maybe I missed this somewhere, but how could oil splashes cause any sort of problems? It just doesn't make sense to me..


It's called foaming. Also splashing slows the crankshaft down a bit. Wes is right, it's not going to be severe since turbo doesn't consume much to begin with, and there is, indeed, a baffle to prevent oil from getting onto the crankshaft.
This is the reason why REAL performance engines use dry sumps, to keep the oil away from the crankshaft during hard cornering, and to prevent sudden cuts in oil supply.


----------

